# XFX Unleashes the ''Mother'' of all nForce 750i Motherboards



## btarunr (Oct 14, 2008)

Mom may have been able to help you with your algebra, but all the homemade cookies in the world can't compare with the performance features you get with ultimate "mother," the XFX nForce 750i SLI motherboard.

Our motherboard delivers performance straight out of the box, for the ultimate gaming experience. And, the 750i SLI comes with exceptional game support and bar none the fastest multi-GPU gaming platform available in the performance category. 



 




The XFX 750i SLI is the perfect way to instantly upgrade to an SLI-Ready performance system. Offering the ultimate in flexibility, the XFX 750i SLI features PCI Express 2.0 for twice the bandwidth, and is backward compatible with existing PCI Express 1.0 graphics card.

To learn more about the XFX nForce 750i SLI motherboard, or to locate a participating e-tailer, go to the XFX Website.

Crafted specifically for next-generation graphics card, the XFX 750i SLI also includes full overclocking capabilities for Intel Yorkfield and Wolfdale CPUs. 

Other admirable traits include an NVIDIA control panel that enables you seamlessly monitor characteristics in an intuitive and customizable 3D environment; NVIDIA MediaShield storage that safeguards your digital media assets and supports RAID 0, 1, 0+1, 5 configurations and up to four SATA 3 Gb/s drives.

Best of all, this motherboard is all about making you happy; Mother's Day cards and flowers are not required.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2008)

mother? wtf? horrible naming/advertisement.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 14, 2008)

Obviously the author of this PR was a momma's boy. Anyways, I recon it will be slightly on the expensive side. "_Look mom: PCI-E lane arbiter_". Some late competition to EVGA 750i FTW.


----------



## KBD (Oct 14, 2008)

are they gonna have an AMD 750a board also?

edit: nv, they already do, just the intel version came a little late.


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 14, 2008)

but why, a 750i???/


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2008)

I prefer the memory speed of intel boards better than SLi boards.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 14, 2008)

where's the father board?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 14, 2008)

KBD said:


> are they gonna have an AMD 750a board also?



I think they already do:






There's a bummer: it only supports up to 95W Phenoms, no 125/140W Phenoms. http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/products/motherboards/7series/750a.aspx#1


----------



## ASharp (Oct 14, 2008)

Do I see two IDE connectors?!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2008)

ASharp said:


> Do I see two IDE connectors?!



You do!



Toss that ancient crap out. Who has a kick ass computer and still uses IDE?


----------



## Conti027 (Oct 14, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You do!
> 
> 
> 
> Toss that ancient crap out. Who has a kick ass computer and still uses IDE?



me.. lol


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2008)

Conti027 said:


> me.. lol





Kidding but still.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 14, 2008)

The weak point of the 750i chipset is 4 sata ports.
And since I'm using AMD cpu, it will be the 750a, I want it at least support 125 watt CPU, but it doesn't.
I got 3 HHDs, and 1 Sata samsung dvd drive. And I will need another HHD soon..., and a Bluray.
750a is a failure, I'm not sure about the 750i though .


----------



## theJesus (Oct 14, 2008)

k, so really nothing about this sets it apart from any other 750i board :shadedshu


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2008)

theJesus said:


> k, so really nothing about this sets it apart from any other 750i board :shadedshu


Except that its the mother that finally came out of hiding.


----------



## The Witcher (Oct 14, 2008)

dude the name of the motherboard made me say "wtf"

couldn't they at least use a more fearsome name ;P

i can't find anything unique about this mobo.

and btw isn't the 750! kinda old now ?

ohh anyway i guess its gonna be good for low budget people like me


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2008)

750i has dual 8x slots for SLI doesnt it?

this board seems like its going to be very overpriced for its performance.


----------



## Mandown (Oct 14, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You do!
> 
> 
> 
> Toss that ancient crap out. Who has a kick ass computer and still uses IDE?



What about the optical drives, I still see a ton of them with IDE (including mine), heck I only recently knew they already had SATA optical drives when my brother bought an HP one.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 14, 2008)

Did anyone else notice that it says PCIe Express 2.0, it that like PCIe with extra Express or what


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2008)

TheLostSwede said:


> Did anyone else notice that it says PCIe Express 2.0, it that like PCIe with extra Express or what



serious? 2.0 is somewhat old news.


----------



## techie81 (Oct 14, 2008)

What's so special about it?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2008)

techie81 said:


> What's so special about it?



double the bandwidth of PCI-E 1.0


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd stay away from this grandma of a chip though.


----------



## sam0t (Oct 14, 2008)

With all the rumours of Nvidia leaving the chipset scene, I would hesitate to buy anything with Nvidia chip on it. True MB do not need so regular updates as 3D cards, but still, lack of support is not a nice situation to be in. And whats with the naming, follow the leader I guess, Evga allready started it with its FTW nonsense


----------



## btarunr (Oct 14, 2008)

Those rumors are not only baseless, but also false. The last time DigiTimes reported these rumors, NVIDIA came out and quashed them. Don't base your purchase decisions on "someone leaving the scene". Even if a company leaves a certain market, it has to honor its commitments with warranty, service, software updates, etc.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Oct 14, 2008)

TheLostSwede said:


> Did anyone else notice that it says PCIe Express 2.0, it that like PCIe with extra Express or what





Mussels said:


> serious? 2.0 is somewhat old news.


I don't think you got the joke.
PCIe Express 2.0 = Peripheral Component Interconnect *Express Express* 2.0

 Skål för Sverige  (även om jag flyttat från landet  )


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2008)

Zehnsucht said:


> I don't think you got the joke.
> PCIe Express 2.0 = Peripheral Component Interconnect *Express Express* 2.0
> 
> Skål för Sverige  (även om jag flyttat från landet  )



right. yeah i missed the joke. my bad


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 14, 2008)

This MOTHERboard looks like a cheap hack. Look, a x16 slot (pinout) with only a x1 socket. Yuck. Cheapmofos.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 14, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> where's the father board?


A fatherboard wouldnt have any sockets on it! Only plugs. Pretty incompatible with all the hardware out there!


----------



## theJesus (Oct 14, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> A fatherboard wouldnt have any sockets on it! Only plugs. Pretty incompatible with all the hardware out there!


it could be like, a board with all the hardware integrated on it so you just plug it into the motherboard and it's like a sandwich


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 14, 2008)

they must do mobo like this before , all nforce mobo's are suck in sli except 790i and it is very expensive


----------



## Xazax (Oct 14, 2008)

Personally I really like the Northbridge cooler on this, it looks acutally good.. considering the EGA 750i FTW uses the crappy 780i Northbridge.. and this motherboard has Solid Caps, it might acutally be a good Overclocker!... besides the somewhat oddities.. like 2 IDE ports which were pointed out.. i see no FDD header, only 4 SATA's, and the odd RAM Slot color, which looks like it was made for AMD's dual channel not Intels which is 1/2/1/2 whereas AMD's is 1/1/2/2

I own'd a 680i,750i FTW, 780i, and now a 790i.... and none of them "Sucked" i really loved all of them... maybe not the "best" but OCing was simple and easy for beginners like me


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 14, 2008)

btarunr said:


> There's a bummer: it only supports up to 95W Phenoms, no 125/140W Phenoms. http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/products/motherboards/7series/750a.aspx#1



I've been looking at this board for my bro, and did read a review where they were succesful in running a 125W phenom. Can't remember where I found that review though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 14, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Those rumors are not only baseless, but also false. The last time DigiTimes reported these rumors, NVIDIA came out and quashed them. Don't base your purchase decisions on "someone leaving the scene". Even if a company leaves a certain market, it has to honor its commitments with warranty, service, software updates, etc.



they have to but they always dont, look what happened to the NF2,3 and 4 users.


----------



## r9 (Oct 14, 2008)

It could be worst they could name it GRAMMA


----------



## vrdublu (Oct 14, 2008)

Just head on over to EVGA forums and see how happy the people who purchased the 750, 780, and 790 are.............enough said.:shadedshu


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 14, 2008)

ASUS fix my problems with the 790


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 14, 2008)

Scrizz would love it.


----------



## Xazax (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a 790i and im pretty damn happy with it....


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 14, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> This MOTHERboard looks like a cheap hack. Look, a x16 slot (pinout) with only a x1 socket. Yuck. Cheapmofos.


Its obviously a cut down version of a better board. 780 prolly.


----------



## Selene (Oct 14, 2008)

I love my EVGA 680i, I would like to step up to a 2.0 pci-e board, but not worth it for just that.
The EVGA FTW, is about the same thing, so not real sure what this board has that makes it stand out?


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 14, 2008)

XFX warranty.


----------



## cheesemonkey (Oct 14, 2008)

they had to stamp it with XFX all over it? lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 15, 2008)

Well its their product so ya 

I want to get in the business and make an awesome board and call it the E-Penis edition!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 15, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Well its their product so ya
> 
> I want to get in the business and make an awesome board and call it the E-Penis edition!



id r0ck one


----------



## zithe (Oct 15, 2008)

panchoman said:


> mother? wtf? horrible naming/advertisement.



Awesome color scheme, though. If I had the money I'd buy one of these just to fool around with Nvidia's lower end cards from ages ago.

That's right. SLI'd 6200s.


----------

